# Anyone get GLow Frank at Chiller???



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Anyone pick up the glow Frankenstein at Chiller?? I'd love to see picks of the glow pieces!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Is it true there are enough parts to build a complete glow Frank and non glow Frank?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, here is the word I got from Frank, Monday morning. "They have two complete figures in each box, along with a glow nameplate and door handles." They had some left after Chiller and I ordered mine as soon as I read this!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm going to order mine on Thursday!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool! I'm looking forward to built-ups!
What a terrific value from Moebius.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Will CultTVman be selling these?
Mcdee


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just ordered mine directly from the Moebius site! It's in the Exclusives section of the store. Can't wait. Especially after learning of the dual figures included. I'm stoked. Thanks Dave,Frank,and all involved!!!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'd love to get one of these! Would anyone like to do a great trade??


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=271061


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I went to buy one of these yesterday off the Moebius site but couldn't get any postage options to work so I couldn't complete the order!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I think shipping is included in the price on thier website. I'm ordering one today.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh thanks. I couldn't find that anywhere like the FAQs... I figured since there was a drop down shipping option menu there were options...

UPDATE: Ordered mine this morning! Thanks again


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah that shipping confused me as well. I sent the order and hoped it wouldn't get bounced due to no shipping options - And it didn't :thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Got it! Iwas debating gettimg a second Frank for diplay (Love the box), now I'm glad I waited for this beauty. Thanks for the heads-up guys!


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Ordered mine (was confused by the shipping thing, too) -- thanks for the head's up!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Save one for me!!:wave:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I ordered one last night!!
Steve


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Im getting a Glow frank soon and along with couple other things from a kit dealer that was at the show


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

It's still showing as a pre-order on the site. Are they processing as a pre order or in stock?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I Notice its listed under pre-order still but then under exclusives it says its available to ship after Chiller... which is now...


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Danny; your box shipped yesterday, so you should have it tomorrow.
Tom


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Bwain no more said:


> Danny; your box shipped yesterday, so you should have it tomorrow.
> Tom


Thanks Tom


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Placed my order yesterday. Can't wait.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I had an interesting idea... since you get two complete figures...

Why not put some of those powerful Rare Earth magnets in Frankie's shoes and a couple under the base... that way you could swap out the regular and glow figure?

Anyone use those magnets before?


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I had some of those rare earth magnets. You're right; they're powerful. You don't want to get the pad of your fingers stuck between them.
Isn't the Frankenstein figure stable enough to sit on the base without some kind of support? Maybe modeling clay or some other such glop in the shoes could provide enough stability. I'd be afraid the magnets might crack the plastic.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The magnets shouldnt crack the plastic. They are used to fix wings in place on balsa airplane models... They do come in different strengths. Yeah Im sure Frankie will just stand there but my kits are high up on shelves so I wouldn't want to tip him over or something trying to get him down, being bumped, etc.


----------

